# Real or real fake?



## oski19 (Jul 30, 2007)

Anybody have any idea what the story is/could be with this....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170193282615&indexURL=4#ebayphotohosting[/url]


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The brand is listed as CYTEX and the model designation is X-B27. Except for the misleading LOOK designation in the name, the guy's write up is pretty straight forward. Just another no name carbon frame coming out of a factory in Taiwan.


----------

